# 

## DZIKU_7

Witam. jak w temacie 
Mam miedzy domem a garażem ogrodzenie z płyt gotowych betonowych zamontowane 2 m-ce temu. Pytanie?? czy trzeba je impregnować żeby nie zieleniały albo nie pękały od mrozu, jezeli tak to czym?? na razie nie chce zmieniać ich koloru

----------


## DZIKU_7

up :smile:

----------


## End_riu

Witam.
Jesteś chyba pierwszą osobą o jakiej wiem, która chce impregnować betonowe ogrodzenie.
Sąsiad ma od kilku lat i nic się nie dzieje, a na 100% nie impregnował.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## la***is

Można czymś takim, nazywa się  Formplast Kolor, ale poczekaj do wiosny....

----------


## DZIKU_7

dzięki. pozdrawiam

----------


## fajna kobieta

Tez mam betonowe ogrodzenie i chcemy Na nie położyć styropian 2 cm i pomalować farba elewacyjna w kolorze budynku. :yes:

----------


## aksuda

my również mamy betonowe ogrodzenie koloru zmieniać nie będziemy bo nam się podoba takie jak jest jedyne  chyba ,że od ogrodu ale to jest temat jeszcze otwarty,  jedyne co chcemy zrobić to obsypać czystym piaskiem aby tak szybko nie zmieniły koloru od mokrej ciemniej ziem.i Nie wiem czy nam się uda ale cóż spróbować warto :yes:

----------


## Marlid

u mnie zzieleniało po roku. nie wiem co z tym zrobić

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Podziwiać. Sorry... ale betonowe ogrodzenie jest na tyle paskudne, że czym prędzej zzielenieje i wtopi się w otoczenie tym lepiej.

Malowanie tego na żółto albo czerwono... zgroza. :wink: 

Zaznaczam, że to moje zdanie odrębne...

----------


## Balto

M_L: tak to jest jak się ogrodzenie betonowe da tam gdzie las, tam gdzie kupe brudu lata i zaczyna murować od samej ziemi... bez żadnego zabezpieczenia. W kwestii malowania: najśmieszniej będzie jak potem jakieś kawałki betonu zaczną się kruszyć i będą ciapki... chyba ze podbarwić na całej grubości.

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Widziałem ze sto metrów umalowanego na wściekle oczojebnie błękitny kolor. Tak myślę jakby jeszcze złote gwiazdki na tym....

----------


## Balto

M_L: nabijasz się :wink:  jego "de gustibus" są takie. A tak naprawdę malowanie szarego betonu jakąkolwiek farbą organicznie mija się z celem, poza tym tak czy inaczej lepiej dla betonu jest jak "ciągnie" wilgoć niż jest jak na pustyni. W takim wypadku naprawdę najsensowniej byłoby raz na ileś owo ogrodzenie wyczyścić lub wzdłuż niego zrobić opaskę np. ze żwiru granulacji 8 -16, szeroką na circa 40 cm z 40 kg wyszło by w granicach 2 mb, czyli z 1 tony -> ok 50 mb - to naprawdę nie dużo, a o wiele ładniej się to ogląda.

----------


## Marlid

ja mam ogrodzenie na fundamencie zalewanym a zielenieje nie od dołu ale od góry

----------


## Balto

Marlid: zielenienie to efekt syfu jaki jest nawiewany i się osadza na betonie (liście, igły, resztki trawy etc) tak naprawdę by mieć czyste ogrodzenie musiałbyć je potraktować karcherem przynajmniej raz w roku.

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

> M_L: nabijasz się jego "de gustibus" są takie. .


No nabijam...choć racz wziąć pod uwagę że jak piszesz, "de gustibus" reszty parafian są całkowicie odmienne :yes:

----------


## Admal

> Witam. jak w temacie 
> Mam miedzy domem a garażem ogrodzenie z płyt gotowych betonowych zamontowane 2 m-ce temu. Pytanie?? czy trzeba je impregnować żeby nie zieleniały albo nie pękały od mrozu, jezeli tak to czym?? na razie nie chce zmieniać ich koloru


Witam.
Można zabezpieczyć płot farbą drogową... kolorystyka dowolna i gwarancja dożywotnia.... 
Moja firma zajmuje się malowaniem płotów betonowych... zapraszam do kontaktu 785-534-594 
Pozdrawiam 

ADAM

----------

